# Schwingenlager Skeen



## s37 (2. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab das Problem, dass das Schwingenlager meines Skeens der Nicht-Antriebsseite nach dem Ausbau der Schraube komplett zerbröselt ist, aber der "Hauptring", der im Hinterbau eingepresst wird, noch immer bombenfest drin sitzt und auch nicht mehr ausgepresst werden kann, weil  der Durchmesser derselbe wie der vom Lageranschlag ist. Auf der Antriebsseite ließ sich das Lager problemlos auspressen.

Auch mit Schraubenziehe und Gummihammer bewegt es sich kein bisschen.

Hat mir vielleicht jemand einen Tip, wie das Problem zu lösen ist bzw. wer das kann?

Viele Grüße und DANKE schonmal,
Simon


----------



## filiale (2. April 2016)

Schwinge ausbauen und zu Radon einschicken oder mit einem Dremel und sehr sehr viel Gefühl und gaaaaaaanz viel Zeit und Geduld den Außenring an einer Stelle abschleifen um ihn so zu schwächen daß Du ihn leicht rausbekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (2. April 2016)

Schwinge mit der offenen Seite auf Hartholzunterlage legen und mit Hammer und altem Schraubendreher kreisförmig das Lager ausschlagen. Aber Vorsicht, das Lager darf sich nicht verkanten. Die offene Seite muss auch straff auf der Hartholzunterlage liegen. Am besten Einer hält die Schwinge und der Zweite schlägt. Am Anfang sollte der Schraubendreher in der Rille angesetzt werden.


----------



## s37 (2. April 2016)

Danke @filiale und @Comfortbiker ! Werde als ersten Schritt mein Bike mal zu meinem Radladen (TransVelo Tübingen) bringen, er meinte, die hätten ein Werkzeug, das sich aufspreizt und dann könnte man die Reste austreiben.

Drückt mit die Daumen, was soll ich denn ohne mein Skeen


----------



## filiale (3. April 2016)

s37 schrieb:


> Drückt mit die Daumen, was soll ich denn ohne mein Skeen



Der Trend geht zum Zweitbike... (MTB und RR)


----------



## s37 (3. April 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zum Zweitbike... (MTB und RR)



DAS hab ich ja... Ist aber kein Skeen


----------

